# Secuencia con flip flops JK



## nemesaiko (Oct 22, 2006)

Me gustaría que me ayudaran con las siguiente secuencia con flip flops jk si no seria mucha molestia mi problema es que no me sale la secuencia de 0,1,2,3,2,1

Esta secuencia tiene que volverse a reiniciar y así sucesivamente.

Me podrían mandar la tabla de excitación de la secuencia

Seria buena un ayudadita pliz


----------



## raffa_ben (Oct 24, 2006)

Aun y cuando tu contador sea de 2 bits (o, 1 ,2 y 3) necesitas un FF adicional que controle el conteo ascendente y descendente, así que necesitas 3 FF JK (dos para el conteo y otro para el control). Así que en  la columna de estado Actual tendrás 3 variables  A B C (AB es el conteo con B como menos significativo) y C como el control  con una tabla como la siguiente:

Edo. Act       Edo. Sig     JA  KA        JB  KB       JC   KC
A  B    C      A  B    C
0  0    0       0  1     0
0  0    1       0  1     0
0  1    0       1  0     0
0  1    1       0  0     0
1  0    0       1  1     0
1  0    1       0  1     1
1  1    0       1  0     1
1  1    1       1  0     1

Esta es la lógica que sugiero, las columnas para las entradas Jx y Kx salen directamente de las tablas de excitación de los FF JK. Pruébalo ya lo chequé y sí funciona. Te envío diagrama en Multisim.


----------



## nemesaiko (Oct 24, 2006)

gracias man me salvaste de una, me gustaria que me Expliques un poco mas sobre el tercer  flip flop que sirve de control mi pregunta es sobre la tabla de exitacion en la parte del estado siguiente! 

sorry que te pregunte todo esto pero recien entro en esta materia, gracias .


----------



## raffa_ben (Oct 25, 2006)

Pues mira, a ver si este diagrama te aclara la duda. La idea es que en cada estado de tu contador debe haber dos líneas de salida, una para cuando la entrada de control sea 0 o cuando sea 1, verifica cada estado (cada circulo), tanto el estado superior como el inferior tienen una repetición sobre la misma flecha, ya que tienen que salir dos flechas de cada estado. Si vas en sentido ascendente genras una salida de valor 0, si vas en sentido descendente generas una salida 1. Nuestro diseño se simplifica porque nuestra entrada y salida indicada en cada flecha como  " x / x ". es la misma, y depende de nosotros su control y lo proponemos como un FF.



Otra forma podría ser diseñando un contador de tres bits, pero tú solo tomarías en cuenta para la conexión externa dos de los bits (los menos significativos por ejemplo) y la secuencia sería:
0 00 , 0 01 , 0 10 , 0 11 , 1 10 , 1 01  y comienza, con lo que habría dos estados no usados y serían presentados como condiciones no importa para simplificar la expresión. Lo que resulta lo mismo.

Espero haberte ayudado.
Raffa   ,   México


----------



## nemesaiko (Oct 25, 2006)

gracias man ahora todo esta claro, muchas gracias.


----------

